# Service dog awareness day



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Is ther one? If not do you think there should be an awareness day?


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Absolutely!! I am always amazed at what service dogs can do…. ! They are angels in dog fur!


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

There's already a bazillion awarness day's...I don't really get the point of them to be honest....


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There is no official day set aside. Different groups in different areas from time to time will have some activities on a certain day but nothing on a state or federal level.

Maybe we should start one.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

ILGHAUS said:


> There is no official day set aside. Different groups in different areas from time to time will have some activities on a certain day but nothing on a state or federal level.
> 
> Maybe we should start one.


I would love to set one up


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

If you didn't notice, I sent you a PM.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

ILGHAUS said:


> If you didn't notice, I sent you a PM.


Thank you I just got it and sent a reply


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I have put some points out and so far have had some feedback and interest. The date we have talked about is January 11. 

ASDogGeek, as things begin to go forward I'll keep you in the loop for your help.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that would be awesome.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The two groups that I am involved with and have decided to promote a special day are in the process of deciding to go with Service Dog Awareness Day or Assistance Dog Awareness Day.

So far the majority seem to want Assistance Dog as that takes in Guide Dogs, Hearing Dogs, and Service Dogs as many organizations and individuals around the world refer to this type of working dog. I myself also use the term Assistance for the whole and then break it down into guide, hearing, and service. 

I just wanted to update those who are interested here that there is a movement going on for a special awareness day and it seems that the people who got the motion going are GSD owners and handlers. Several from this forum included. But of course the interest was picked up by our friends who use other breeds.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I would like to thank ASDogGeek for giving the push to get things moving and has agreed to stay a part of the movement. And also a thanks to Lin who has already been a help behind the scenes.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You know you've always got my help if you need any graphics for it or anything.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks Chris. When we get going maybe you can help spread the word. We'll be needing ideas too.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The in-house voting ended just a short while ago. The special day being spearheaded by Service Dog Central and (Karl's Kids Program, Inc.) ADAP/Assistance Dog Advocacy Project will be called *Assistance Dog Appreciation Day* and will be January 11 beginning in 2012.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow...exciting news! Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help promote and/or execute!

I can't wait to tell my fellow SD trainers and our clients about this.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

ILGHAUS said:


> The in-house voting ended just a short while ago. The special day being spearheaded by Service Dog Central and (Karl's Kids Program, Inc.) ADAP/Assistance Dog Advocacy Project will be called *Assistance Dog Appreciation Day* and will be January 11 beginning in 2012.


Thank you ILGHAUS, Lin and every one else who has worked to make this happen I am more then happy to volunteer and help out in anyways I can. I am considering putting together a service of assistance doog awareness videos for our day. I am also looking into putting to gather a video of how NOT to act around service dogs I can also put together some graphics for the event. We need to put together a poll to determine a day we would like.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Old thread but I wanted to bump it up to remind everyone that a group of us have decided to begin (start small this year but larger next year and years to come) an Assistance Dog Appreciation Day beginning January 11, 2012.

For those who wish to contribute and add something on their current, past, or in-training Assistance/Service Dog we have started an event page on Facebook. This page is for *owners* to brag about their wonderful dog and to tell why they appreciate their dog. This page is not to be considered educational and all information posted may not be completly accurate. 

A joint venture between Assistance Dog Advocacy Project (ADAP) and Service Dog Central (SDC).

ADAP is a project of Karl's Kids Program, Inc. The majority of volunteers with ADAP are themselves Assistance Dog handlers. Service Dog Central is a web community of people who are themselves disabled, are friends or family of someone who is disabled, or are simply interested in disability and service dogs.

Please share the link & invite anyone you know to post about their personal dogs. Posts can include stories, poems, a picture, links to video clips - but they must be made by the owner. 

http://www.facebook.com/events/145943478842075/

*This is for Assistance (Guide, Hearing, Service) Dogs only. Therapy and ESA's/ESD posts will be deleted. Posts made by trainers (non-owner), breeders, or training agencies will be deleted. Any comments that are considered in bad taste or hurtful to poster by the event hosts will be deleted. 
*


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> *Posts made by trainers (non-owner), breeders, or training agencies will be deleted.*


At this time the only exceptions allowed will be a poem about an Assistance Dog or drawing/painting of an Assistance Dog submitted as an individual with no reference to training facility or breeder etc. This page is not to be used as a promotion or advertising for anyone but a page to be enjoyed by all and to share appreciation of these wonderful dogs by those whose lives they enrich.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Besides the above requests for brags, we are also hosting nominations for the following on our Facebook Event page.

*ADAP's Hall of Fame ~ 2011's Listing of our 10 Most Memorable Assistance Dogs*

Postings to be placed on the Assistance Dog Appreciation Day Event Page on Facebook.

Post a picture of your Assistance Dog, their age, their breed(s) and tell us why they should be picked for our first listing of 10 Most Memorable Assistance Dogs. Some things you can tell us about is when you began working with your dog as a team. Did you owner train, is your nominee still working (or retired or passed away), what is your dog's favorite thing to do when off duty, what is their all-time favorite treat?

Nominees must be current or past Assistance Dogs ~ sorry dogs in training must wait till a future Hall of Fame choosing. 

When making post please let us know that you are nominating your SD (current, retired, or past away) for our 2011 listing of 10 Most Memorable Assistance Dogs.
Submissions must be posted by midnight (Eastern Standard Time) on January 6, 2011. 
Submission postings must be made by owner/handler. 
Submissions are also open to SDC Members and ADAP Team Members.
Winners will be listed on the Event Facebook Page and on the ADAP Blog.

Please limit nominations to one dog per handler.

Assistance Dog Appreciation Day | Facebook


----------

